# 99.9 hours



## StupidDog (Jan 1, 2008)

I am so excited that I have to share. 

I have actually gotten 2 whole days in a row working on the f18d without anything breaking. Drilling 9" post holes 42" deep thru rock and caliche. Some of the holes dug out smoothly while others you had to get out the rock bar and bust up the rocks but it was that smooth one that made it like fishing or a good golf shot, makes you want to keep on going.

I don't know if there is an implement out there to get thru the rock easier, that would be nice.

I believe this is one of those gray market tractors that the hour meter was replaced on, but when it hits 100 I am celebrating anyway.

Chuck


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Congratulations SD! I know what you mean about that feeling you get when the tractor is running good and you're able to get lots of good work done. Let us know when you break 100 hours so we can celebrate too.

Maybe post some pics of your efforts. What are the post holes for? Pole barn or fencing?

Andy


----------

